# Little JC Higgins - 40's or 50's ???



## Lipstick-n-Wrenches (Sep 5, 2013)

This is another one of my newest finds. Would love to know the year of this JC Higgins....

Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice little Higgins you've found! Hope someone here can help you with the year. I guess one clue might possibly be the head badge style.

Dave


----------



## model-a (Sep 24, 2013)

*sweet find*

Looks good girl It looks like you could ride it very good shape I found a Higgins but the guy wants way to much and the bike is rough. Keep looking later on girl.


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey I've got one of those too. Yours looks in a little better shape than mine. Mines missing the headbadge. I also have another little different JC Higgins straight bar. Pretty rough.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Sep 24, 2013)

Neat little Higgins, L-n-W! Sears first offered these 16 inch "Sidewalk" bicycles in 1950. Yours is either a '50 or '51...


----------



## model-a (Sep 24, 2013)

I love those old adds that's when I was a kid geeeeezzzzzz.


----------

